

Blink - mattbtay
http://htmlblink.com

======
pedalpete
Aside from that it doesn't work (from what I can tell), what is it supposed to
do??

'Simply enter the text you need "Blinked" in the field at the top and "Blink
it!".'

What does it mean to blink text or code?

~~~
mattbtay
Yea, all it does it apply the text-decoration:blink property to the text you
enter. Chrome and Safari do not support that. Maybe I'll test out <blink>,
instead.

~~~
mattbtay
looks great in IE6 and Netscape Navigator though!

------
chewxy
BRB... creating html marquee ...

